# I hate my husband



## keerthi (Mar 31, 2011)

I am very frustrated about my husbands behaviour.
i want your opinion who are thinking wrong.?
actually,
My mother in law became widow 6 months ago.To my best i always do my best and ask my husband to do his best in helping her financially.we send enough moneey to her.i never object to send money or to do any favour to her mother.instead i use to say we should look after your mother carefully.
she now stays in the house where my FIL died.my sister in law and her family stays with her.
But the problem is... when ever i go to visit her.my mother in law and her 2 daughters will be as one unit and separates me from them.they giggle infront of me and share secrets among them infront of me.but i never took it serious.
recently when i went to visit my mother in law,she started shouting at me for the things happened at the time of our mrge and blah blah..all the things added up and i got irriatated but kept quiet coz my husband went to US.after this incident of shouting..i went to my parents place.i dint call her later.after some days my husband asked me to go again and visit her mother.i said ok.he asked me to call her and go.i said i will go directly i will not call her.with this my husband got angry and i am forced to say tht she shouted at me.thts y im not willing to call her.u know i thought my husband would atleast sprt me ..like"ok leave it ..dont get sensitive to her words."but he dint say tht.instead he said even though her mom is wrong...he said he will not sprt me.
i said u need not sprt me infornt of ur mother.but atleast sprt me when we both are alone.did i say anything wrong.?
not only this issue.so many issues which i started hating my husband.may be this is small issue for ppl who look from outside but it makes me feel very bad..for my husbands words sometimes.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I f i have this right, your MIL has been rude to you and shouted at you. I am not sure why she did that, but she should not have done that.

And while your husband loves his mother, he should not allow his family to treat you badly and should support you. He is married to you after all, and wants to grow old with you.


----------



## keerthi (Mar 31, 2011)

i never asked him to go and fight for why do they all(MIL and his sisters) do this to me.but i only asked my husband to sprt me when we r alone atleast.i said i will bear all their shoutings and whtevr if u r behind me.but he never gives me such confidence.im not able to bear this for whole life.what should i do.
instead he says tht he dint get an understanding wife.he said this coz i said i will not call her mother and go to visit her directly.he shouted at me like anything tht day for this simple thing.may be i am wrong tht i should call her and go.but y dont he understand tht im frustrated.
and moreover he says tht i am a good daughter in law and good daughter and evrthign but he says tht i will not understand him.if at all im not understanding y will i tolerate their family though they r rude to me at times.
my god im irritated.please suggest me how to handle my husband.


----------



## keerthi (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah..to be positive.may be they are looking for me to get pregnant.i think may be my mother in law need a grand son or a daughter.
i will soon try to make her wish and will lets see how things get changed.
ok now my only aim is to get my mil happy with her wish.atleast then may be i will get close to her.
and may be these all fightings and egos are all beacuse of expecting a kid from me.
thank u for sprting me and giving a little hope for the future.
when we r in sorrow situation...we cant analyse our problem.
thank u for this kind of forums to sprt ppl when need.
and once again thnk you for the reply.


----------

